# anybody have these extended batteries?



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

are they worth buying? idk if i got a lemon or what but my battery is TERRIBLE. it literally wont last more than 6 hours with minimal use on 4g. when i use my extened 2750MAH (physically extended) battery, i can easily last an entire day with heavy use of data and usage.. which leads me to believe that my battery must be bad or something since it doesn't even last half as long as my large extended and it's over half the size.. anybody have either of these slim ones and what's your experience if so?. ANY input would be wonderful!

Seido slim extended battery - 1600 MAH
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O0TGU2...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B004O0TGU2

Mugen Power slim extended battery - 1700MAH 
http://mugen-power.amazonwebstore.c...src=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=froogle


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> are they worth buying? idk if i got a lemon or what but my battery is TERRIBLE. it literally wont last more than 6 hours with minimal use on 4g.


Never used anything but the stock battery, myself. Just having the 4G radio enabled will drain your battery rapidly. Use a program like LTE On/Off to switch to 3G only unless you ABSOLUTELY need the extra speed. You'll get tons of extra time out of your charge.


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

I do not have this exact 1700 battery, but I did buy a 1700 battery from ebay... red label instead of white, and no brand. It's not horrible, but I don't think it's any better than stock.

I saw that the 1700 in your listing is 49.95. For that price you can get the 2750 that has great reviews... as long as you don't mind the phone not fitting into standard cases and whatnot.


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

I purchased the white label on black battery from ebay several months ago. It is a 3500mah. It will last me from my usual work day from 4a to 4p. This deal I purchased was for two batteries and two covers and two wall chargers. For all it was under $30.

This past weekend I was at our lake place which is off the beaten path with no 4G available. I could not get a hotspot signal and I knew to switch to 3G settings. The long and short of it Since I was going to be outside with possible rugged happenings I switched back to my stock battery with the original HTC back cover and protected the phone with my OTter Box cover. BAM! I had a 3G signal and I could sign into the hotspot wifi.

So I have determined that not all back covers with the antenna installed are not equal. Thusly, I am looking at purchasing a HTC cover and or a 2750mah with the back cover. I've a friend that seems to get incredible service out of his 2750mah HTC battery. He is using the SkyRaider Zeus Preview 2 ROM and after several hours (6+) he is still at 75% power. He plays music, surfs, emails and texts all day long.

Anyone else having these incredible times with their batteries?


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I just purchased the oem 2750 batteries from Verizon since they are buy one get one.

I will be in touch on how they work out for me because right now I have spares purchased off eBay that I use, some are red colored the others are black with white labels, they last about as long as the original stock battery. I go through 3-4 batteries in a day, got to wall chargers that keep them charged and in rotation.

I'm hoping the extended ones give me better performance considering the battery cover is bigger. I'll be in touch.


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the 2750 battery along with the Seidio protective case. I just leave 4g on and go 24hours without charging. But, I will plug it into the car charger since I travel alot.


----------



## lect (Aug 2, 2011)

Just buy an official battery. After spending thirty bucks on so called extended batteries, I realized that they are almost always fake and you won't get 4g or extended battery life.

I believe they are 50% off at verizon right now. Cheap! Or just buy oem from ebay, it will cost about $27 for cover and battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

I have this battery and charger from Amazon. Works great and seems like it may even be the rated size as it does last longer than the stock battery. Plus you get a charger thrown in on the deal for free. Not bad for under $20.


----------



## bullhead00 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the 2750 HTC battery. I actually have two of them with a Seidio wall charger. Right now I'm at 23 hours and 6 minutes and I still have 35 percent left. And that's after playing music for 8-10 hours last night at work. I pull a day and 12 hours when I'm not working. And when I'm needing a charge, I just pop the other one out of the charger and switch them out. Oh, and I'm running BAMF Side Project 2.4.1.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

"mystakilla said:


> I just purchased the oem 2750 batteries from Verizon since they are buy one get one.


Seriously? Can anyone confirm this?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Nevermind, I just confirmed that the retail store in my area has it for 50 percent off.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dranyam (Jul 26, 2011)

> mystakilla
> I just purchased the oem 2750 batteries from Verizon since they are buy one get one.
> 
> I will be in touch on how they work out for me because right now I have spares purchased off eBay that I use, some are red colored the others are black with white labels, they last about as long as the original stock battery. I go through 3-4 batteries in a day, got to wall chargers that keep them charged and in rotation.
> ...


Does anyone know if this is legit or if you need a cupon code because I just looked on vzw's site and it said 49.99 ?

UPDATE......
I went to the checkout page and it does automatically take 50% off this item.. thanks for the tip....


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I paid 50 bucks and got two unless it has something to do with the discount I get from my workplace.


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

To the OP, I have the Seido slim extended 1600mah and I really don't think it's any better than stock, or if it is, cetainly not by very much.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

"Thrillhouse847 said:


> To the OP, I have the Seido slim extended 1600mah and I really don't think it's any better than stock, or if it is, cetainly not by very much.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I don't know why it would be better anyways since stock battery is like 1600 also.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

"mystakilla said:


> I don't know why it would be better anyways since stock battery is like 1600 also.


Stock is 1400

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea not much of a difference there, maybe an hour if you're lucky.

I don't pay much attention to the numbers, all I know is I go through 3 - 4 oem stock type batteries a day and I've heard good things about the extended one so I'm giving it a try when they arrive.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

htc extended ftw.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

So I purchased mine yesterday and once I popped it in it stayed at 38 percent for close to 3 hours, I did in overnight charge and then I used the BAMF toolkit to calibrate the battery, and it stayed at 100 percent for close to 2 and a half hours, but now I am seeing a drastic and rapid percentage drop.

Anybody know why?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> So I purchased mine yesterday and once I popped it in it stayed at 38 percent for close to 3 hours, I did in overnight charge and then I used the BAMF toolkit to calibrate the battery, and it stayed at 100 percent for close to 2 and a half hours, but now I am seeing a drastic and rapid percentage drop.
> 
> Anybody know why?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


 You need to charge it to 100 percent and then wipe battery stats in recovery.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Did that, and that's when i noticed battery was draining quick.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Alot of people report that issue on the first calibration especially with such big batteries. See if it does that once totally drained and recharged

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Incredibler (Jul 14, 2011)

The extended life batteries from vzw are 50% off right now for all 4g devices at any corporate store or online

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

"Incredibler said:


> The extended life batteries from vzw are 50% off right now for all 4g devices at any corporate store or online


Is that sale still good, seeing them for $50 online right now through VZW.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I ordered mine online and it was 50 bucks when I put it in the cart, when i added a second one to cart it was still 50 bucks so I dunno...


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Well an update to my new extended battery life, I fully charged it last night and put it in my phone at noon today, I'm currently at 57% left, I use my phone a lot so I'm impressed with this so far even though its been 8 hours.

I'm going to leave it go till its dead to see how much time I get with it, so no charging over night tonight.


----------



## corey1138 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the 1750 and 3500 form seidio and i like them both. i use the 1750 usually as I am in a 3g area. I get 14 or 17 hours out of it with decent use on gingeritis with ziggys latest.

when i travel or when i know i wont be chargin as often i use the 3500 and it gets over 24 hours.

any time you get a new battery you want to leave it on the charger 7 hours or more hours after its 100%. do your best to drain it every day and repeat that 5 or 6 nights


----------



## ortizchief (Sep 23, 2011)

buy from android central they are really good and realible


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

"ortizchief said:


> buy from android central they are really good and realible


+1. 
I ordered the stock extended 2750mAh on sale from Amazon Central for $35, and I can't believe I've waited this long to get it.

I'm still trying to break the habit of reaching for a charger every 3 hours.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the 2750. I had trouble killing it. Took like 30 hours with everything running. 4g is no match for extended batteries. Especially on sale lol.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Well my 2750 finally reached 0% at 28 hours.  That's looking pretty good but the real test will be tomorrow when I'm streaming Pandora for like 6 hours.

Stay tuned....


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine was identical. 30 hours on 4g and 5 hours screen time. ****in crazy lol


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

For some reason, restarting kills alottt of battery with the extended


----------



## jaxenroth (Aug 9, 2011)

The cheap 1700 batts from Amazon are worth it. 2 batts wall charger and USB cord for 30 bucks is worth it. I keep [email protected] work [email protected] and 1 that's in the phone. Never have batt issues

Sent from my phone


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I couldn't get the half off deal online. I went to my local corporate store today and they sold me the extended battery for $27. I believe the deal runs through the end of the month.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

"jaxenroth said:


> The cheap 1700 batts from Amazon are worth it. 2 batts wall charger and USB cord for 30 bucks is worth it. I keep [email protected] work [email protected] and 1 that's in the phone. Never have batt issues
> 
> Sent from my phone


1700's didn't get me through a day, I would go through 3-4 of them per day, I have 6 of them I keep in rotation with to wall chargers.

Just picked up two 2750's on Friday and I used one so far for 28 hours, anxious to try them through the week on a work day to see what I get.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just streamed music for 2 hours straight. Didn't lose 1% battery lol how is this possible. 2750 is god like


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Just streamed music for 2 hours straight. Didn't lose 1% battery lol how is this possible. 2750 is god like


I think I need to start using mine permanently. My stock battery after 2 hours with a screen on time of 23 minutes went from 100% to 79%. That's flat out pathetic. My extended always does me good and I hardly use it. I think it's time to get rid of this garbage stock battery once and for all!!!


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I don't mind the extra size. These things pack some serious power.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Yeah I don't mind the extra size. These things pack some serious power.


Since my last post I've been using iHeartRadio for about 20-25ish minutes and dropped from 79% to 57%. I'm over this battery lol.

When switching to the extended should i calibrate the extended and then wipe battery stats? Or just let it charge to 100% and call it good.


----------



## krzykwa (Aug 13, 2011)

"GoldenCyn said:


> Seriously? Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


Half off at Verizon.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Yeah I don't mind the extra size. These things pack some serious power.


Yes, going to get a second one today. This is mostly on wifi, but an hour of screen on time. Amazing.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Since my last post I've been using iHeartRadio for about 20-25ish minutes and dropped from 79% to 57%. I'm over this battery lol.
> 
> When switching to the extended should i calibrate the extended and then wipe battery stats? Or just let it charge to 100% and call it good.


Yes calibrate for sure


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Yes calibrate for sure


Cool after work I'll do the typical charge to 100%. Shut it off and let it charge till green. Turn back on boot to recovery wipe battery stats and continue my day lol. Thanks.


----------



## rlivin (Jul 18, 2011)

I got 2, 1 for each phone. Great deal and they last me all day. Also got the tpu covers. My only complaint is they are heavy, but i dont have to carry an extra battery in my pocket.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Cool after work I'll do the typical charge to 100%. Shut it off and let it charge till green. Turn back on boot to recovery wipe battery stats and continue my day lol. Thanks.


After that, I assume you know to drain till it shuts off right? No problem bro. Love helping fellow android enthusiasts


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> After that, I assume you know to drain till it shuts off right? No problem bro. Love helping fellow android enthusiasts


Yeah that's the hard part because I won't be able to kill it by the time I go to bed and I have a LONG day ahead of me tomorrow and need my phone to be at 100% at the start of tomorrow. I guess I could always just leave netflix on or something.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah it is friggen hard to drain these things. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Verizon corporate store near me is saying they aren't on sale... :-(


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

That was a couple days ago now. Doesn't last forever. :-( when I called on Friday, they said they weren't on sale. So I took the trip there and it was on sale. Dumb sales rep is all. Prob not on sale now tho


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> That was a couple days ago now. Doesn't last forever. :-( when I called on Friday, they said they weren't on sale. So I took the trip there and it was on sale. Dumb sales rep is all. Prob not on sale now tho


I'm almost positive it runs through the end of the month. Could be wrong though.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Today, 3 local Albany stores all said they are not on sale. I called VZW Customer Support and bought it on sale $24.99, and a charger, billed to my account.

DougB.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

The rest of you, just goto the store. Sales reps for verizion are retarded. Lol I know more about their service, devices, and sales then they do. Hey I should get a job there haha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> The rest of you, just goto the store. Sales reps for verizion are retarded. Lol I know more about their service, devices, and sales then they do. Hey I should get a job there haha


I'd agree lol. I would tell them to call customer service at that point and make them sell it for the sale price. Useless morons that work there at times!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Now do the backs work fine for the VZW ones? I heard the back doesnt have the right antennas and it doesnt get 4g? Ill have to see if this sale is still going. I hope it is cause now i will def get one.

edit: Online im getting the discount. Woot!

Now hopefully someone can answer the question above


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

The Verizon genuine extended back receives signal as good as stock for everyone I know using one.

For people with new batteries. You will not have accurate reported stays until you calibrate, and not close to accurate until a few cycles if you're someone that doesn't calibrate.

For those of you calibrating, after you receive full capacity and wipe stats, you need to completely discharge to dead and recharge twice. No the difference in say 27 hours and 30 hours might be irrelevant, but if you're calibrating for max life and accurate reporting, run a few cycles charge and discharge start to finish if possible.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

2750mAh battery I'm at 15 hours and 65%!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

On Bamf forever 1.0.6, sense 3.0. I'm getting 30 hours, and I spend a lot of time in my phone.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Too good to be true? Look a like stock battery to me getting the pix:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-HTC-Thunderbolt-Extended-Battery-35H00149-01M-Bulk-/260845574372


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

"Veridor said:


> Too good to be true? Look a like stock battery to me getting the pix:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-HTC-Thunderbolt-Extended-Battery-35H00149-01M-Bulk-/260845574372


That image is definitely a pic of a stock battery. I know early on Amazon had a LOT of people relabeling stock batteries as extended and selling them. Is be nervous about this deal.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, so I'm not just being paranoid. Once I add it to my cart on Verizon's site, it gets the markdown. Anyone have luck getting them to honor that price in store?


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> 2750mAh battery I'm at 15 hours and 65%!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


Told ya. It's crazy hard to kill. I went 30 hours on 4g before it died the first time I fully charged it.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"hopesrequiem said:


> Told ya. It's crazy hard to kill. I went 30 hours on 4g before it died the first time I fully charged it.


Edit. A little wifi here and there too lol


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Scored two of the OEM extended batteries (2750 mAg) for $50 at the local Verizon store tonight (9/29 EDT). Discount didn't apply until the rep keyed in my number though, so YMMV.


----------



## DanFlowers707 (Sep 30, 2011)

The stock battery is 1400 mah so a 1600 isnot much difference, I got a set of 3 1800mah on eBay, you get 3 batteries and a wall charger for $5 bux and shipping is 10 ...its from China but they work great ....oh and its not just you we all have battery problems with the t bolt.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, as an update on my 2750's. Luckily I bought 2 cause one barely gets me through a work day after heavy use. But I am happy with them, definetly last a lot longer then the cheapos on eBay.

Heavy use which includes browsing, email, text, calls and Pandora streaming (approx 6 hours), I get about 8-9 hours with a full charge and my work days are approx 12 hours. 
The only problem I'm having is charging it back up in time for next day.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"mystakilla said:


> Ok, as an update on my 2750's. Luckily I bought 2 cause one barely gets me through a work day after heavy use. But I am happy with them, definetly last a lot longer then the cheapos on eBay.
> 
> Heavy use which includes browsing, email, text, calls and Pandora streaming (approx 6 hours), I get about 8-9 hours with a full charge and my work days are approx 12 hours.
> The only problem I'm having is charging it back up in time for next day.


I use mine like crazy. 16 hours a day with 4 hours screen time, 3 hours streaming and nothing but 4g. 40
-50% at the end of each day. I try to kill it and can't. Did you calibrate it yet?

Edit: today been on for 4 hours so far. Streamed music for 1.5 hours. On 4g as usual. Still at 100%. The 2750 is amazing


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

I got the 1600 expecting a few more hours of life compared to the stock battery, and it does just that. No complaints here.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I just got my extended. Do I charge it up then wipe battery stats, and then kill it? I could search but i'm in my phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"crkdvnm said:


> I just got my extended. Do I charge it up then wipe battery stats, and then kill it? I could search but i'm in my phone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yes charge to 100, bump charge it a bit, then kill it till it dies. Will take 25+ hours even with heavy use


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Yes charge to 100, bump charge it a bit, then kill it till it dies. Will take 25+ hours even with heavy use


Awesome. Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jweaks (Oct 3, 2011)

Just got one of these online, $25 plus tax, free shipping.

How are y'all charging this batt? Just in the phone? In a dock? A particular charger?

THX


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

So I just happen to be walking around the mall with my fambam and I was curious on the extended batteries with Verizon and YES!!! 50% percent off so i got it for 27 and some change after taxes


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> Ok, as an update on my 2750's. Luckily I bought 2 cause one barely gets me through a work day after heavy use. But I am happy with them, definetly last a lot longer then the cheapos on eBay.
> 
> Heavy use which includes browsing, email, text, calls and Pandora streaming (approx 6 hours), I get about 8-9 hours with a full charge and my work days are approx 12 hours.
> The only problem I'm having is charging it back up in time for next day.


I got one Friday. Put it in the phone and it was at 40% out of the box. Used it for about 2 hours, I think it went down to 34% maybe. Charged it to 100% and put it in the phone, and cleared battery stats before bed. It ran all Saturday and Sunday without charging. Got it down to 8% before I had to put it on the charger and go to bed. None of this was in a 4G area. But I left it on 3G/4G to run it down. Didn't seem to put a dent in it.
Took it off the charger 7am Monday morning, went to work - 4G there. Just put it back on charger at 11:30PM at 29%.
That is the first time I have gone through a workday without bump charging it. It's gonna be weird not using all the chargers I have laying around. :android-smile:

Running CM7.1.1, stock kernel, 245/1024cpu, ondemand governor.


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought my extended battery at launch. I love the extra power. But... the design is horrible. With my	DInc I could make or buy a durable hard case, but this design doesn't lend itself to that. Remember that the extra weight brings on extra force/risk. I learned this the hard way. I have two stock batteries that get me thru the day now.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ouch! How did the battery cause that?
I ask because I was going to put a button. On the back to hold it in the car.

DougB.


----------



## dranyam (Jul 26, 2011)

I was a little worried about this at first.... but I figured for 25$ I couldn't pass up the deal, and thank goodness I didn't... Because the OEM extended battery is a beast... And as far as not being able to get a case.... http://www.amazon.com/Seidio-ACTIVE-Extended-Thunderbolt-batteries/dp/B00526TW60 What's so wrong with that one?


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

Not testing that case, I couldn't tell you. But i'm not about to spend anymore money (already spent close to $60) trying to find out. That seems to be a hard/soft hybrid and I prefer hard cases.

An additional OEM battery does the trick for me.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the extended. All on 4g. At 70%. Crazy


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> The Verizon genuine extended back receives signal as good as stock for everyone I know using one.
> 
> For people with new batteries. You will not have accurate reported stays until you calibrate, and not close to accurate until a few cycles if you're someone that doesn't calibrate.
> 
> For those of you calibrating, after you receive full capacity and wipe stats, you need to completely discharge to dead and recharge twice. No the difference in say 27 hours and 30 hours might be irrelevant, but if you're calibrating for max life and accurate reporting, run a few cycles charge and discharge start to finish if possible.


What's a good way to run these down, without overheating the phone?
Thanks.


----------



## milkman dan (Jul 16, 2011)

Just picked one up from a VZW store for $25. Looking forward to seeing how long it lasts. Not wild about the shape, but I actually like the extra weight. Feels solid.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"milkman dan said:


> Just picked one up from a VZW store for $25. Looking forward to seeing how long it lasts. Not wild about the shape, but I actually like the extra weight. Feels solid.


+1 I love the extra weight too. It's easier to get outta my pocket


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> +1 I love the extra weight too. It's easier to get outta my pocket


Indeed. I don't feel like i'm going to drop it anymore

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

"dvgb173 said:


> What's a good way to run these down, without overheating the phone?
> Thanks.


Run Pandora or Sirius app, they both drain it rather fast.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I can kill my extended in 8 hours. Had an awake time of 5 and a half hours.

Running bamf 1.0.9 with imo 4.1.3


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> I can kill my extended in 8 hours. Had an awake time of 5 and a half hours.
> 
> Running bamf 1.0.9 with imo 4.1.3


I can't kill mine in under 13 houra


----------



## chadastrophic (Nov 5, 2011)

I just got the OEM extended from vzw half off after seeing this thread. I think I actually like the battery door bump, it's a little easier to get out of my pocket now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the mugen 1700. It is fantastic. It does last me at least a couple hours more then an OEM battery does. I am already over 13 hours and still have 30% left. An OEM battery would have died long ago.


----------

